# Shelton No. 4



## laadams85 (Mar 21, 2014)

I just found a listing on ebay for a shelton No. 4 plane. It has the older shelton adjustment. The seller is asking $10.00 for it. Is this a good plane, and what would it be used for? What size stanley does it compare to? He is also selling a vintage stanley level which looks really cool.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

If it is the plane that looks like the one in this diagram, I'd pass on it unless you want it as a novelty. If you are looking for a good user plane, keep looking.

Here is a quote from that site: _"Shelton planes are generally considered a joke as users. The collecting of early Shelton planes is a cheap thrill, as they never command high prices and are somewhat interesting looking on a shelf"

_If it is one of the Stanley Bailey knockoffs with the Bailey type adjustment, it is probably worth purchasing for a user.


----------



## acowboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I took a look, have one...not really a user plane..looks neat..

Stanley, Sargent, and even Union planes in good shape.
And don't count out Miller Falls.
The later has been going up in the Bay pricing probably because they are good.

Edit: Miller falls and Stanley also made a cheaper line of planes, best to stay away from them.

http://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/planes101/planes101.htm

A little information on what to look for


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I have one I paid $17 for, so I think it's a good price. But Mine is a curiosity piece only, for display. I suppose these things could be made into users but with the broad availability of the others I'm not sure there's a reason to try and bring them back to life.


----------



## laadams85 (Mar 21, 2014)

Yeah it's the older style Shelton. You can see what it looks like here. It's unfortunate that it wouldn't be a good user plane. I'm hoping to find one this summer. Right now I've only been able to look on craigslist as I have been too busy to make it to any interesting estate sales. Right now I have a cheap Kobalt from Lowes that I've been working on to get used to fixing up a hand plane. Hopefully it will hold me over till I can find a good vintage plane.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Over the past 2 years I've built a fair collection of vintage users, and not a single one came from CL or e-bay.I'd rather buy from swap and sell listings on forums such as these, and that's where my planes came from. Generally if they come from another woodworker they have been cleaned up and tuned and ready to go. If not, it's typically mentioned. The prices are likely to be closer to true value, and shipping is more reasonable. Anyway, just something to consider.


----------



## gideon (May 26, 2010)

I have a shelton 4 which would clean up very nicely. 

If you're interested in it, I would take 20 bux for it which includes shipping to the lower 48 states. 

I dont have time to clean it and have 4 stanley 4s I use regularly.


----------

